# Misery`s revenge.



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Recruitment. Not Action. Sorry.

The Necron Lord was once a servant of a C`tan known as The Forgotten, one of the brother gods of the Deceiver. After the War in Heaven, the Forgotten was lost, perhaps destroyed, perhaps in exile. Before vanishing however, he left a series of instructions to his favoured servant, the Necron Commander known only as "Misery."
Misery and his subordinates are to exact revenge on the Deceiver. How remains unclear, but answers will come as the plot unfolds...

Beginning...


'Rise, my servants, and name yourselves. The time of sleep has eroded my memory, all but for one thing. Mephet`Ran has betrayed us all!'
(screams in anguish)
'I will see you all ascendant! The time of the young races will be at an end, the plague of psykers will be eradicated, and the Deceiver must be humbled...'
(plant staff. energy pulses, awakening servants.)
'The first instruction awaits. Arise, and be remembered...'


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would join this rp if i knew what to make my charactor like. I think you should probobly read the recrutiment sticky to get what a recruitment thread should look like.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, pretty vague, sorry. Consider that a sort of backstory.

Consider this. A necron is typically of a negative personality. They hate life in general. What I`m searching for is a cast of characters who are dedicated to this cause and will see to it regardless of collateral damage. :biggrin:

Ideally, I would like a character typeset to suit each class of necron. A lord of flayed ones, a lord of Immortals, wraiths, destroyers, etc. NO PARIAHS.

As for names, I am Misery. Choose a name that reflects the type of necron fighter you would be, and yes, we will each have ONE special power. I will outline my wargear and abilities now.

MISERY: 

Appearance: Typical of a Necron Lord. Dull grey metal. A tattered blue cape. Chest glyph glowing an eerie blue. Eyes ablaze with flickering fire.
Specialisation: I am a commander first and foremost. That said, I lead from the front and am not afraid to fight in the thick of it.
Attitude: I hate the weak. I will not accept failure lightly. Life is of no significance to me. I was betrayed by the Deceiver, my master is lost and I seek vengeance. My minions will join me in my quest.

WARGEAR: I carry a Staff of Light. I carry a Resurrection Orb. I am equipped with a Phase Shifter and a Nightmare Shroud.

As the Overlord, I alone also bear the essence of the C`tan, to be used only ONCE during the quest. Think carefully before you request it.

ABILITY: I can manipulate memories to a degree. This power I inherited from my Master, the C`tan known as the Forgotten. What became of him is a mystery. I am able to reach into the minds of my foes and suffuse them with false knowledge and memories, or erase prior knowledge and memories. Bear in mind that the strong are harder to manipulate than the weak.


Use this guide as a template to build your own character. The following rules apply:

Each Lord is only able to utilise THREE pieces of wargear. These are chosen from the Necron codex, and consider the fluff, not the rules. This is a narrative after all.
I am disallowing the destroyer body. Whoever allocates themselves as the Wraith or Destroyer will have access to their flight ability anyway, and such an ability equipped to a flayed one based character simply does not suit... Also consider that these are fluff necrons, so don`t concern yourself with taking a warscythe just so you have a power weapon. We are quite solid enough...

I need the following... (first come, first served. only ONE of each)

...a WRAITH character (scout)...
...a DESTROYER character (fire support)...
...an IMMORTAL character (second in command)...
...a FLAYED ONE character (CC specialist)... 
...a WARRIOR character (all round support and assist)...

Three wargears each. Weapon comes standard as per unit, however ONE additional weapon can be chosen as one of your wargear options. So the warrior can carry a warscythe if he really wants to...:biggrin:

We operate without the blessing of the C`tan. We will function as a kill team as we attempt to bring down the Deceiver and avenge our lost master, the Forgotten.

MISSION PARAMETERS:

-The young races must not suspect that the necrons are not a unified force. We cannot be openly seen fighting our own kind.
-Our rival Necron Lords are not fools. One by one, we must replace the Deceiver`s servants with one of our number, but they will not make it easy.
-Many of our targets lie on now inhabited worlds. Subterfuge and infiltration will feature heavily.
-Lastly, I am the Commander. My orders WILL be obeyed.:threaten:




Any takers? Remember, we are going up against a god. (well, not directly) Do not volunteer for this lightly...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

pain: (immortal)
Apperanceull grey metal body with upper more upper body armour than a normal necron
wargear: gause blaster, warsythe, phase shifter
ability: The ability to manipulate certain metals at will. pain was taken to mars to be studied on where the void dragon gave him his power as it sensed greatness. 

hope this is ok with you serpion.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent. 

Pain shall be Misery`s second in command.

The IMMORTAL character file has been filled.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Divider: Destroyer
Appearance: A metallic green coloured destroyer, with red coloured Gauss and brightly glowing red eyes.
Wargear: Gauss Cannon and Staff of Light
Ability: Divider is able to take light away, and determine which sources turn "off" and which remain on. 

Hope this is ok...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Divider has become my fire support. Glad to have you.

The DESTROYER Character file has been filled.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m going to outline how the game will work. Basically I will present the scenario, but as circumstances dictate, some of you will be given control over the progression of the story.

For example, I dispatch the wraith character into unknown territory. I will leave it up to him to decide what he discovers, and base our next task upon it. eg. he discovers an ork warcamp. In response, I issue an order to the flayed one to assist the wraith in sowing discord from within, however subtley or directly they wish. I then leave Pain and Divider to rain heavy fire from a nearby vantage point whilst the warrior and myself use the shadows to ambush the ork warboss. I use my memory trick to turn him into a useful pawn.

I am more than happy to take suggestions, so if Pain sees an easier way to turn the orks to our cause, he should feel free to suggest his ideas to Misery. The same can be said for all characters. Do not be intimidated by my "won`t accept failure" line, that`s just to give an idea of Misery`s personality. Bear in mind your team mates` abilities, as well as our enemies` weaknesses. Also take consideration of prior actions by yourself and others. Remember that we are not invincible, but I do carry a resurrection orb, so don`t be entirely afraid to take a risk now and then.

I hope to make the layout similar to a movie script. eg:

(Misery`s team observes an Imperial city built upon the location that they have traced their signal to.)
MISERY: "The living have established a base of operations above our enemy`s tomb complex. This may present a slight challenge."
(Misery surveys his warriors. They look back, awaiting his order.)
MISERY: "These creatures are weak. That said, their numbers present a danger. Are there any suggestions regarding our approach? I favour stealth..."
(They look upon the human city. Great stone walls surround it, and it consists of many levels built upon each other. To go through any conventional entrance undetected is impossible. Defensive weapons are mounted at regular intervals. Each in their own way, they consider their options. One by one, they make their suggestion.)
_Awaiting replies_

I use brackets to represent actions taken and general description and narration. I use quotations to represent my speech.

Each of you will inevitably come across scenarios where must operate independantly or in smaller groups (I`ll see to that:biggrin, in these cases I leave your success or failure, your methods etc up to you. I hope for success, but that said, if you feel a good screw up would make the story more interesting, then by all means, derp it up.:laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like fun, but I have no knowledge of the Necron codex and no way to access it. If you could perhaps just give a list of names of weapons maybe...?

As a side note, I put Action when I meant Recruitment too!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

PM sent. 

p.s. Don`t be afraid to be a mere necron warrior, anybody. He will be a versatile and adaptable fellow, so every bit the anti-hero the rest of us will be.:victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm bagging the Wraith spot. The GM will PM me with essential details before I can put up a character.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I feel sorry for the average troop in rp threads no one every wants to play them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll give to next week... If there are empty places remaining I will discard them.

BTW, there is _nothing _ wrong with a necron warrior. In fact, he could do anything. Recon, support, infiltration, and the straight up fights. Remember, you are allowed to have extra wargear! Just look at the rules post.


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

If it is alright, I would like to jump in.

Agony:

Appearence: Typical Necron Warrior, dull grey metal, however, his eyes glow a bloody and unhealthy red, thought to be dyed from all the bloodshed he has witnessed.

Specialisation: All-round destruction. Equally good at utilising the blades on his Gauss Flayer as he is a shooting with it.

Attitude: Any who will not fight deserve death. Any who fight deserve death.

Wargear: Disruption Field, Gauss Blaster
_Can add to the wargear if anybody thinks it is too little. Remember, the weakest Necron weapon can immobilise a Land Raider. With a single shot._

Ability: Causes extreme feelings of agony to any living being around him

(I thought it would be fun to be just a Warrior: Everone ignores the ordinary grunts in a RP and they end up getting the job done.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, here's my Wraith character.

Name: Shadow

Class: Wraith

Appearance: Unlike the normal dull-metal, Shadow's armour (exoskeleton? anyway, it's the metal bits) is completely black. The trimmings are a faded purple, but the slits and his eyes where the pulsing energy can show through still emanate a ghostly green. His talons are stained a dull-red; from the blood of the living.

Wargear: The Ghost's Talons: Empowered with a field similar to gauss weaponry; so when necessary, it can be fired like a Gauss Flayer. It also empowers his talons, giving him the Disruption Field ability.

Other Abilities: Veil of Darkness, Chronometron, and Phase Shifter. (Anybody noted the four abilities? I was told by the GM that the Phase Shifter comes as standard and does _not_ count against my limit. I would quote it but I don't know how to!)

Tactics (yeah well I don't think a Necron can have "fluff" as such; so this is the substitute!) Advances ahead of the main force. Using Phase Shifter and Veil of Darkness in tandem, Shadow can pass undeteced by moving through pipes inside buildings or inside the walls etc. for recon work. The Chronometron allows him to escape quickly should he be spotted; the guard will think he imagined it. 

When needed, The Ghost's Talons can be used to silently take out patrols, making it clear for the main force. He will reveal himself at the last possible moment, making full advantage of his surprise. As such, the Guass Flayer system on his Talons are used only in emergencies and when the battle has begun.




Hope that's ok....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

YESS!!!:biggrin:

I had almost given up on a warrior character. Thank you Lither! Agony sounds like a grumpy little shit, but I`m glad to have him!:laugh:

FD, Shadow is fine, glad to have him as well.:grin: 

Also, the phase shifter is not _technically_ a part of the wraith`s equipment, it`s actually one of their special rules that has basically the same effect in this regard. 

Just a quick note on phase shifting, it causes us to phase into another dimension, allowing us to pass through solid objects. Typically bullets and the like. Be aware though, that some materials will exist in multiple dimensions (or else we`d go through the ground) so there won`t be any walking or flying through mountains or solid rock and such. We can`t make it too easy...

Anywaay, now we need a flayed one...


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

You described Agony very well. .


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Oooh, Flayed One

I do believe I shall dibs that spot and create said Necron


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome! As soon as you`re up, I can outline the final rules and guides, and the game can begin!

Who ever said necrons were just mindless automata? We`ll show them all!


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

With additional weapons, I dont think a Flayed One could operate anything with those flensing claws of its, so I'll just give 'im a Disruption Field and call it a day:

*Taint*
Class: Flayed One

Appearance: http://media.photobucket.com/image/...iature Painting Competition 2009/IMG_0936.jpg
(I be not so good at descriptions, plus I love this picture)

Specialisation: Evisceration, decapitation and/or complete dismemberment of the enemy, take your pick
Attitude: Sow Terror and Reap a good Harvest
Wargear: Disruption Field (Dunno what else a Flayed One can have, but I am quite content with this)

Ability: Sows terror and discord amongst the ranks of the enemy when advancing upon them, enjoys every minute of it (Although that seems that all Flayed Ones can do this really, but what the hey)
Minor info about Taint: Surprisingly fast and agile, Taint will often wait in ambush before striking and after a successful attack, usually replenishes the bloody skins it is swathed in.
---

Hope this is okay by you


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Our crew is assembled.:victory:

Final rules:

I will present the scenario to begin with, and depending on who I give control to, the story will largely depend on the direction each of you push it towards. Rest assured, the "end of level bosses" have already been concocted, the ending is predetermined, all we are doing is deciding which road we travel.

Remember the continuity. Don`t take it upon yourselves to completely turn the story towards yourselves. I will take control where necessary and ensure that everybody has their moment in the sun. This thread will very much be a case of act and react for all of us. I assume that`s how it works, right?

The action thread will be called "Misery`s company." :laugh:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know what the plan is, but building a Titan out of a few metal-cores undergound? I doubt a necron'd have enough energy to pull all of that metal out of the ground. And then to shape it...

Secondly: the thing has a gauss cannon, while you character can only shape metals... Where did the thing get the Gauss from???


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The titan is not perfectly built and it uses metals that will only just manage and yes it will deem pain unfit for battle for a while as taking that much metal out of the ground would do that. Im going to edit my post t make it have to big claw things instead of a gause as i was under the impression that a gause is made of metal.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm, a reaver titan? Seriosuly? Isn't that just a bit god-modded for the second page? Perhaps much later on, but so early? For such a small base? And how exactly do you expect not to alert all the humans with a construct so big? Reavers are HUGE. Easily 10 times the size of a monolith; that's because the reaver miniature is down-scaled massievly. Warlords block out the sky, and reavers aren't much smaller. 

Even as a warhound it would be way to big. Perhaps make it slightly larger than dreadnought size? And even then it's overpowered. You need to power such a large contruct, you need guass energy. Just metal doesn't walk about, you'd need masses of power. Perhaps if we go back to the tomb and awaken more systems you could draw out the energy required to power the walker, but a whole reaver titan? I doubt there's enough gauss energy on the whole planet to power such a thing. (Don't forget normal titans have HUGE fusion-plasma reactor cores; which are basically small suns. They require masses of power and as such there are probably fewer than fifty reavers left in the whole universe.)

Seriously, if you get some badass titan I'll just go ascend to Nightbringer. If you where in Shadow's position when the chimeras came, I guess you could've just summouned a little help from another titan? Perhaps a starship? Or even a world-engine?!:angry:


Moderators and any other sensible people; I like the idea of shaping metal but surely this is too much too soon? (Or just too much full stop.)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I`ll say this. 

The titan cannot have any guns. Cannot have any powered weapons. And will fall apart if a butterfly lands on it. It is basically a giant necron shaped lump of metal that will kill Pain if he sustains it for more than ten minutes. 

I admit the situation looks grim without it, but I have ultimate control of the story, and I assure you we will get by. Trust me.

And no more titans after this.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Situation looks grim, and it led to the problem going on now? Sounds like the GM may have done something horribly wrong then. Its one thing to throw a challenge at the players, but to pit them up against impossible odds with no other choices available is not a good move.

In regards to a reaver titan, the thing is 40-50 meters (120-150 feet) tall and weighs in at well over 500 tonnes. (A warhound is 400 tonnes and a mere 14 meters in height, roughly a third the height of a reaver.)

It takes massive amounts of resources, time, and energy to construct and operate such a thing. (Least of all because actual reavers are crewed by sixteen individuals of one form or another.)


Remember that this is roleplaying, you take on the more fluff oriented aspect of things. Convoy of four chimera's laden with troops; not to much of a problem for a handful of lord level necrons who are aliens with super tough bodies, the ability to regenerate and repair damage, and access to highly advanced technology that make a mockery of most younger races.


As far as the titan is concerned, GM I'd suggest you not to go along with that simply for the fact that it seems like the member going ahead with it at first just took it upon himself to make the decision rather than speak with you about it. (Which is god modding for the most part.) And just think about it, even if its utter shit in the end, someone just decided that with a few metal deposits he could create a mostly functioning battle titan. From the responses the other players are giving, how much fun does that sound like?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

In my defence in my post my charactor asked misery not demanded he would be allowed to make it. The ore deposits were very very big ones and it can only move because of pains power to manipulate metal and he will probobly be exhausted by the time he gets to the village anyway. The titan is no perfect in any way 1 imperial one could take about 3 of pains makeshift titans. so i have to say i disagree with you darkreever its not really god-modding and the titan will not do much in the action roleplay other than be made and then take pain out of the equsion for a period of time while the others get most of the fun. So if we look at it that way ive made it less fun for me by sudgesting the titan.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

A titan is still a titan! Even if it has no guns etc. it is a huge hulking lump of metal. How much power is required to dig the ore out the ground in MONTHS let alone a few seconds!?

And how exactly is the situation grim? Yes, although Shadow's inside a building and shut-down, the convoy has probably by now entered the base; so the guardsmen are split up amongst the compound. Hardly difficult to deal with.

And even then, for the situation to be grim enough to deploy a reaver titan, there would need to be, I don't know, perhaps an entire Ork Waagh! ? And even then they would be hesitant to deploy one reaver titan. One. And we somehow have the resources and power to summon one just for some measly outpost.

Perhaps, just maybe, maybe, if you were a C'tan (not the essence, the real thing) you could make a _warhound_ titan. Maybe. And you'd still be incapacitated for a while afterwards. Now, let me ask; are you a star-god? Are you the Emperor? Are you Tzeentch? If the answer to any of the above is yes, then sure. Go make a titan.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752, I don't believe anyone said you demanded to be able to make one; only that you took it upon yourself to give your character the ability and means to do so without first consulting the GM. (Dictating that there could possibly be enough resources to do that would fall under god modding for the most part.)


If all the 'titan' does is serve to take your character out of the picture for a time; what was the point of doing that?


And yes warsmith7752, deciding on stuff that effects the overall world the RP is on, like that there just happen to be huge metal deposits capable of making a titan and yet are not touched by those on the world, that your character is capable of making something as large and powerful as a battle titan, even one without ranged weapons and not nearly as strong as the true thing. Those are forms of god modding. Before making sure the GM was alright with it, you went ahead of your own accord and gave yourself the means to do something over the top like that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Upon reflection I have to agree that the titan is a bad idea.

Warsmith, I`m afraid this can`t happen, you`ll have to find a way to undo this. Maybe your power levels are not functioning correctly, or maybe you are unable to purify the metal. 

Thanks to Shadow`s "imcompetence" biggrin we`re about to have a major advantage anyway and the first plotpoint is about to unfold.

Ready for nemesis One?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, Serpion.:grin: I liked this RP too much to have to leave because of titan-modding. Perhaos he can just make some (as in 3 or 4 not 600) metal "dummy" necrons? Then they could be sent round corners and used to draw fire. That way he can still use his metal-shaping abilities WITHOUT a titan.

And also, incompetence is better than god-modding in my opinion... it also gave us a reason to storming in, rather than just immolating the base with a titan.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

all right i will make pain exhausted and it will force him to give up with the titan if thats ok with all of you. i will put this in the action thread if it is. 

"If pain could sweat the entire cabin would be filled with it. The titan was stretching pains abilitys to the max he would not be able to hold it together for much longer. The village was in sight. Pain couldn't take it he allowed the metal to un-shape and flow back into the ground. Pain lay of the ground he would need a while to re-couperate. "


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a prob. Sorry about this.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lither has requested to leave because he is being ignored.

Which is fine. I have no problem with that.

Bear in mind that for this stage, I gave you free reign to commit whatever carnage you wanted. Only Divider received a specific order (secure Pain), the rest of you were free to do as you wished until I called you. 

Shadow was a good example, attempting to hijack the imperial comms system. Taint had good posts (though I would like to see more of him if possible), stalking and leaving terror markers. Pain and Divider are holding position, and I ordered the fall back to prepare for our next obstacle. 

I stated in the recruitment posts that you would have a degree of autonomy, so if you are unable to think for yourself, this RP is not for you. I`m sorry but I have to be strict about this. Lither did not grasp the concept of sowing discord, only one post?

Consider Agony dead. 

Sorry Lither, but I can`t cater to everyone specifically all the time. We have limited communication at the moment, and Misery can`t oversee everything at once. We are about to overthrow another Lord, then we will be much better equipped and co-ordinated. These first pages were mainly for you to establish what kind of necron character you would be. 

I am imposing a time limit now. If you can`t make at least one post per week, you will die. Post here or PM me if you can`t make it one week, and I will arrange your absence. 

Sorry again guys.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I see, well, thanks for the warning, I'll see if I can get a post up tomorrow, or later tonight, but VCE takes precedent over relaxation time.

~Warp


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Lither did not grasp the concept of sowing discord, only one post?


I wrote two posts, the second of which, Agony was fighting to your side. Your next post, and Agony vanishes into thin air to suit your own ends.

Nobody else mentions Agony at all.

As I also mentioned, I had been encountering problems logging on for those past few weeks.

I am suitably offended, and the best course was to simply leave without causing too much of a fuss.

Goodbye.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, you guys got a really cool thread goinghere, was wondering if I could jump in, if its alright with you.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going to try and post tonight, I havent yet because I've been bogged down with Exams and the G.A.T


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

so is that a yes or no????


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It would be best to ask Serpion5, emperorshand, as he is the GM.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll take that as a no


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Like Farseer said, you should ask Serpion5


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m happy for emperorshand to join. I`ll send him a PM if he`s still interested.
Sorry for the delay, I was out of it for a few days...:drinks: ... :alcoholic:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Farseer, this whole unlimited power thing is a bit much. While a bit of rivalry and antipathy is fine (we are all hate fuelled robots after all) I would like to avoid turning it into a power contest. I had Misery put Shadow in his place this time, but I don`t want to be looking over my shoulder every minute. 

Ultimately, command of a tomb complex will not give us any god mod advantages. Not where we`re going next... :wink:

I have pretty well planned out our enemies, as well as Misery`s fate. Rest assured, you will all get the chance to write you own character`s ending, but we`re not quite there yet, so the all poweful metal ghost of darkness thing will have to wait a while. It does sound really interesting, so I _promise_ I`ll set you up for it when the time is right.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought this might arise.

I had planned for Shadow to over-load as soon as he tries to use any of his new powers, as the guass is not compatiable and the crystals still contain the will of their former master. Shadow was going to epicly fail, and reveal himself as disloyal in the process. I thought somebody would pick up that Shadow was seemingly invincible, but don't worry, he's gonna look preety stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey Serpion, I know you said no Pariahs, but its one of the few classes left. Also, pariahs are infiltrators, and are the few necrons that can talk to other races. Would it be alright if I made my guy a pariah???

If not, let me know what class you'd like, cause I cannot make my guy until then


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I thought this might arise.
> 
> I had planned for Shadow to over-load as soon as he tries to use any of his new powers, as the guass is not compatiable and the crystals still contain the will of their former master. Shadow was going to epicly fail, and reveal himself as disloyal in the process. I thought somebody would pick up that Shadow was seemingly invincible, but don't worry, he's gonna look preety stupid. :biggrin:


Ah, sorry. Don`t worry, I have some pretty epic fails of my own coming up.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, sorry this is late, but I have never done Necrons before, so help me if he's too powerful


Destruction

Appearance: Destruction looks like any Necron Warrior, with the exception of his skull being trimmed with gold, signifying his high position as a guardian of the Necron Lords. His body is jet black, with red eyes instead of green and red hands as well.

Wargear: Gauss Flayer, Claws of Anubis, Phase Shifter

Ability: The ability to manipulate temperature in your vicinity

Attitude: Was once a leader of his people, now he seeks vengeance upon the Deceiver and younger races. He blames them for what happened to his people long ago, and now his sole purpose in life is to destroy everything his Lords wills.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you read the initial post? It has all the abilities and weapons you can take, unless Serpion5 is going to make an exception, none of the abilities concerned ability to manipulate objects at the atomic level. We can't even do that in a laboratory today!

If you don't have the Necron codex, ask Serpion5 for a PM with all the available weapons and abilities, with their descriptions. I didn't know them either, and he was happy to help.

EDIT: For instance, your Crystal of Teleportation is very similar to the Veil of Darkness ability. It's identical, except it isn't a weapon; a nitpick I know, but your weapons are the things you kill people with, your abilities (of which I believe you can take three) are built into you. You can, of course, have your abilities associated to a particular piece of wagear, (for instance, the Disruption Field ability would need a weapon for it to power-up) just as long as they don't manifest themselves into an entirely new item that the Necrons don't have access to.

Just my two _pennies_.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright, alright, calm your nips, i'll ask Serpion about it, I just wanted to see the initial reaction from him


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m very sorry once again for lack of replies. 

My computer contracted a virus and I have been trying to fix it because it blocks my net. I`m making this post from a public web cafe, so I`ll try to get some rp stuff sorted, but bear with me over the next couple of weeks. I need to reformat my computer, and I`ve never done that before. I need to get in some help, so I don`t know how long it will take unfortunately. 

@Emperorshand, atomic manipulation at that level is out of the question. It is way too poweful, and fluffwise, more on par with a c`tan`s abilities than a mere necrons. Considering gauss technology is the pinnacle of weapons tech, and even that causes only atomic breakdown, not control, I simply can`t allow an ability this powerful.

Consider the other`s abilities. The ability to see and tamper with mortal`s memories, the ability to control light or metal, these powers have uses but also sensible limits. You`ve essentially said you can control matter itself. A bit extreme methinks. Everything else is fine.



A few sugestions:

The ability to hack into machine code, computers (or cogitators) and such.

The ability to manipulate temperature in your vicinity.

The power to project a limited number of illusions (max. 3) of yourself for short distances.

Or an aura of unease, a precursor to the soulless ability.

As long as it has sensible limits. It may take some time to sort out, but as soon as I verify it I`ll write you in. I promise. :biggrin:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll post soonish probably after school hopefully


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Hey, Serpion5, can I bring my character in now?? I apologize for bumping but I need to know




Dude, you posted this in the *Action Thread*?! Delete it! That's supposed to go in this thread, not bang in the middle of the action. And read Serpion5's comments!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, I fixed him, I'll keep it simple. hehehehe


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

yah, the temperature ability is much more sensible than the demigodhood you had before. Thanks for the save btw, I didn`t even see the dredd coming! :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

At least one post a week guys! If there are any still missing by the weekend, characters are gonna start dying!



Edit: 

Warsmith asked for a couple of weeks off for exams. It has been more than a couple of weeks.

bloodthirster seems to have vanished.

Farseer has become a tad erratic, but he notifies me at least, via this or his own RP thread. 

Warpspawned and Emperorshand are the only ones keeping up with me.

Pain and Divider are gonna die first. Tomorrow...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

edited above post. added this to bump it up the list. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Farseer has become a tad erratic, but he notifies me at least, via this or his own RP thread.
> 
> .


That's me all right. I'll post today. :biggrin:

EDIT: Sorry about the lateness, I felt I should apologise. (Erratic isn't necessarily good for everyone!)

EDIT2: I posted! I posted!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sent a PM to Warsmith. Nothing. Pain is dead.


----------

